# New router - no mrv transfer



## Geezer (Mar 18, 2003)

I just upgraded my router to a D-Link Super G and it works great for all the computers but, now I'm unable to transfer shows between the two tivo's. I can browse the tivos without a problem and start the transfer. It will transfer about a minute and then hang. I let one go overnight and it transferred a total of 3 minutes. Any ideas?

Also, when I try to cancel the transfer, the tivo hangs and I have to reboot it to get out of it. I can also access both tivos via TWP just fine.

A little network background. Previously - all b devices. Now, a G router and one G notebook card, the rest are still all B devices. The B adapters "should" work fine with the G router shouldn't they - the computers do.

I should also mention that neither of the tivos have upgraded usb drivers on them.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Some routers (Linksys anyway) has a setting in the wireless section that allows for a choice of "B only" "G only" and "Mixed" That may be part of your problem.. of course, if you have atleast one of each type ("B" and a "G") connecting successfully, that is not the problem. What model DLink router do you have?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 18, 2003)

The router is a DI-634m. Yeah, all the devices are connecting to the network just fine. I can still use TWP on the tivos and browse them in MRV without a problem. I'll take a look at the router and see if forcing them to b only makes a difference.


----------



## merlincc (Nov 5, 2001)

Geezer said:


> I just upgraded my router to a D-Link Super G and it works great for all the computers but, now I'm unable to transfer shows between the two tivo's. I can browse the tivos without a problem and start the transfer. It will transfer about a minute and then hang. I let one go overnight and it transferred a total of 3 minutes. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, when I try to cancel the transfer, the tivo hangs and I have to reboot it to get out of it. I can also access both tivos via TWP just fine.
> 
> ...


Can you give us mor info on the way the Tivo's are connected? What adapters are being used such as wireless or are they hard wired to the router etc.

I have gone the entire wireless-hardwired-hardwired to wireless bridge route as has gunnyman and several others. We have probably ran into your problems and can help. Just need more info.

FYI. For people who mix b and g wireless devices, the speed will default to b speeds if 1 b device is connected to it. In order to set up a true g wireless experience you need to eliminate b devices.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 18, 2003)

The Tivos are connected with D-Link DWL-122 wireless adapters. One dtivo is zippered 6.2 and the other one is 4.01. It had been working fine with the previous router.

The problem I can't understand is I can browse just fine, use TWP just fine but no transfer.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

did the new router change the IP scheme of your network?
Dis your DNS info change?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 18, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> did the new router change the IP scheme of your network?
> Dis your DNS info change?


Nope. It's setup exactly like the old one - same SSID, same WEP key, everything (that I know of).

Of course, I've rebooted the tivos, router, computers several times as well.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

so the IP address hasn't changed?
Both Tivo's are in teh same subnet?
starting to scratch my head...


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> ....starting to scratch my head...


I guess that explains the look in the new avatar.


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

Is there any way to turn off the "XR" or extended speed and range capabilities of this router? If so, try that. Even though "XR" for this router and "SpeedBoost" for Linksys are supposed to work with all b and g adapters, I know from experience that some older
b type Linksys adapters DO NOT work consistently with the new "SpeedBoost" routers. Often they freeze up and require the user to disable and reenable the older adapter in the Windows environment.

Just a thought..


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Just out of curiosity can you put the old router back in and see if things go back to normal?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 18, 2003)

msommer said:


> Is there any way to turn off the "XR" or extended speed and range capabilities of this router? If so, try that. Even though "XR" for this router and "SpeedBoost" for Linksys are supposed to work with all b and g adapters, I know from experience that some older
> b type Linksys adapters DO NOT work consistently with the new "SpeedBoost" routers. Often they freeze up and require the user to disable and reenable the older adapter in the Windows environment.
> 
> Just a thought..


I have it disabled.



ttodd1 said:


> Just out of curiosity can you put the old router back in and see if things go back to normal?


Yeah, I'm going to try that this weekend. I may have a daytime router and a nighttime router and do all the transfers at night.


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Kinda lame, but you can run both wireless routers if you have to - have all of your b devices connect to the b router and you g devices connect to the g router, just put them on different channels. This way you should also get true g speed from your g router.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Kinda lame, but you can run both wireless routers if you have to - have all of your b devices connect to the b router and you g devices connect to the g router, just put them on different channels. This way you should also get true g speed from your g router.


I have to agree. Recycle your old router by connecting it to your new one and using it as an access point for your "b" devices. Connect one of its LAN ports to one of your new router's LAN ports (if one or the other has an uplink port, use that, but not uplink-to-uplink). Make sure you turn off DHCP on the old router. Set its [the old one's] LAN IP address to something outside the DHCP range for your new router, but make sure it is on the same subnet (192.168.0.x).


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

merlincc said:


> FYI. For people who mix b and g wireless devices, the speed will default to b speeds if 1 b device is connected to it. In order to set up a true g wireless experience you need to eliminate b devices.


Not true. Only the device that is 'B' will run at 'B' speed if there are other devices with 'G' they will run at 'G' speeds as long as the router is a 'G' one.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Not true. Only the device that is 'B' will run at 'B' speed if there are other devices with 'G' they will run at 'G' speeds as long as the router is a 'G' one.


Read here.



> In the worst case, all 802.11g clients will slow down to have the same network speed as the 802.11b clients.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

So, define worst case scenario......that would be I guess if you did not have it set up properly. I stand by my statment, if the 'G' device were to slow down you would not even notice and still be 3-4x faster than 'B' at the very least.

"In summary, 802.11b and 802.11g equipment can share a Wi-Fi LAN. If set up properly, the network will function correctly and perform at reasonable speeds. "


----------



## Geezer (Mar 18, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I have to agree. Recycle your old router by connecting it to your new one and using it as an access point for your "b" devices. Connect one of its LAN ports to one of your new router's LAN ports (if one or the other has an uplink port, use that, but not uplink-to-uplink). Make sure you turn off DHCP on the old router. Set its [the old one's] LAN IP address to something outside the DHCP range for your new router, but make sure it is on the same subnet (192.168.0.x).


 I did try uplugging the new router and plugging in the old router and I was able to transfer files. I'd like to just use the new router if possible but I don't see how to configure it differently.

So, you're saying to connect the old router to the new router with through the lan ports,right? And, you're saying to turn off DHCP on the old router - so, how will the tivos get an IP address using DHCP? How do I configure the old router - they both want to be 192.168.0.1.

Sorry, networking isn't in my area of expertise.


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

I am more familiar with wired routers, but you should be able to:

Option 1: Configure the second router to a different number, outside the range that the first router is handing out, but within the subnet. For instance:
Router 1, DHCP on, 192.168.0.1, giving out addresses 192.168.0.2-100
Router 2, DHCP on, 192.168.0.101, giving out addresses 192.0.102-200

Option 2: Turn off DHCP on the second router if you want the new router to hand out the IP addresses.
Router 1, DHCP on, 192.168.0.1, giving out addresses 192.168.0.2-200
Router 2, DHCP OFF, 192.168.0.201

If the configured gateway is 192.168.0.1, on all devices, they should all go back to the Router 1 to receive addresses. Even though there are 2 routers, everything is still on the same subnet.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks skw. Should the SSID be the same on both routers? How do I force the tivos to point to the old router? Sorry for the "noob" type questions.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Should the SSID be the same on both routers?


No, they should be different. Make sure your "B" devices are connecting to the "B" router and your "G" devices are connecting to the "G" router.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 18, 2003)

Does anyone have a suggestion of a wireless G router (extended range - MIMO) that works well with DirecTivos? I can return the D-Link and try it.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I have seen NUMEROUS problems trying to connect B devices to DLink G routers and access points. I have a DI-524 (regular G) and a DWL-2100 (Super G) that no 'b' device will attach to reliably. However, the same devices attach with no problem to a NetGear WGR614. Both the DI-524 and the WGR614 have identical configurations, except for SSID. So, I attach all the B devices to the NetGear, using the DLink only for G devices (I need two APs to cover both ends of the house). I use the DWL-2100 as a bridge for one of my TiVos.


----------

